# Fertilizing Shrubs and Bushes



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

What do you guys use? When do you apply?

Redid all my landscaping last year after a renovation and would like to help give the plants a boost but wasn't sure what would be best. Camellias, Holly's, tea olives, otto lukens etc.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

The Espoma Tone line is very good.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I use Osmocote, 15-9-12, on everything. It is a slow release that will feed for 6 months. If you have ferns or elephant ear, sprinkle 2 table spoons of Epson salt on the soil. This will increase the dark green color by adding magnesium and sulfer.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I used an Osmocote 12-6-6 with micronutrients last year...

https://youtu.be/LXz27j_S_Zo


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Every plant in my landscape gets some Osmocote in spring as a slow release. Then I supplement with Holly-tone, Rose-tone, or Plant-tone as needed throughout the growing season. I foliar feed with Neptune's Harvest Fish/Seaweed blend every few weeks. Finally I have been known to chuck a little milo into my beds for some iron.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Awesome. Thanks for the suggestions. How early in spring do you start application?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Mother's day is usually when I start working on the seasons flowers, planting up containers, etc. Basically because this is when my local garden centers get their plant stock. The slow release goes down at the same time since I have everything out and use it in containers as well. I'm sure you could put it down earlier in the landscape if you wanted to, especially since you are much further south than I am.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

@Tmank87 this video made me think of your question.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

gm560 said:


> @Tmank87 this video made me think of your question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Every plant in my landscape gets some Osmocote in spring as a slow release. Then I supplement with Holly-tone, Rose-tone, or Plant-tone as needed throughout the growing season. I foliar feed with Neptune's Harvest Fish/Seaweed blend every few weeks. Finally I have been known to chuck a little milo into my beds for some iron.


Is this what you use?

https://seedbarn.com/products/osmocote-plus-5-6-month-15-9-12-fertilizer-50-lbs?variant=12539400388708&utm_campaign=gs-2018-11-18&utm_source=google&utm_medium=smart_campaign

Do you mind linking to what you use? Where do you get it?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

@kur1j This is what I use. https://www.amazon.com/Osmocote-Outdoor-Smart-Release-8-Pound-Fertilizer/dp/B00GTDGMHC/ref=sr_1_1?crid=20Z93LXEQYV5O&keywords=ozmocote&qid=1553995990&s=gateway&sprefix=ozomc%2Caps%2C205&sr=8-1

I think it's the same thing, but #50 is a lot of fert. That would probably last me a decade.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I like 10-10-10 mixed up in water. I have not tried the osmocote and it may be a better solution, I just have no experience with it.


----------

